# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  SOLUCIONES BUFFER PH 4.01, PH 7.01 y PH 10.01  MARCA HANNA

## Bruno Cillóniz

Ofrecemos soluciones buffer o de calibración para los puntos pH 7.01 y pH 4.01 marca HANNA, en presentaciones de 20 ml, 500 ml y 1 Lt.  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe  Temas similares: VENTA DE CONDUCTIVÍMETROS MULTIPARÁMETRO (MARCA HANNA) SOLUCIONES BUFFER DE CONDUCTIVIDAD ELÉCTRICA 1,413 us/cm  MARCA HANNA Ofrecemos soluciones de calibración de pH y EC, limpieza de electrodos y almacenamiento marca HANNA REFRACTÓMETRO DIGITAL 0-85% BRIX (MARCA HANNA) TERMÓMETROS DE PINCHAR MARCA HANNA

----------


## riogrande

deseo comprar me peude cotizar por favor conductivemtro,phmetro, soluciones buffer y otros mi correo es rgmultiservis@gmail.com  --- saludos oscar

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> deseo comprar me peude cotizar por favor conductivemtro,phmetro, soluciones buffer y otros mi correo es rgmultiservis@gmail.com  --- saludos oscar

 Estimado Óscar, te acabo de enviar la cotización por un equipo combo de HANNA que mide pH, CE, ppm y ºC; más las 5 soluciones que se requieren para calibrar y mantener el equipo. 
Me avisas cualquier cosa a los siguientes correos: bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, para informarles que estamos con nuevo stock de soluciones pH 7.01, Ph 4.01, y ahora también pH 10.01, en presentenación de 20 ml.   *Precio:* S/.15 (inc IGV)  Recuerden que también hacemos importaciones a pedido de soluciones HANNA en sus distintas presentaciones: 20 ml, 240 ml, 1/2 Lt y 1 Lt.   *Pedidos: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Brezhnev

hola estoy interesado en las soluciones. me pudes dar mas detalles... gracias  ramirobga@gmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> hola estoy interesado en las soluciones. me pudes dar mas detalles... gracias  ramirobga@gmail.com

 Hola Ramiro, tenemos soluciones buffer o de calibración de pH, conductividad eléctrica, ORP; y también tenemos de limpieza de electrodos y almacenamiento de electrodos. Todas estas soluciones son importantes para hacer mediciones más precisas y para darle mantenimiento adecuado a los electrodos, de manera que éstos duren un año en promedio, y no se malogren antes. 
Tenemos soluciones de pH 4.01, 7.01 y 10.00, de  conductividad (CE) tenemos de 84 us/cm, 1413 us/cm y 12880 us/cm, y de ORP tenemos de 240 mV y 470 mV; que son las soluciones más comerciales. También importamos a pedido soluciones técnicas o menos comerciales que nos piden nuestro clientes, así que dime qué es lo que necesitas para orientarte y hacerte una cotización. 
Saludos

----------


## Brezhnev

Hola Bruno, muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
mi necesidad es calibrar mis aparatos de medición de PH y EC, para eso necesito estas soluciones. 
salu2

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno, muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
> mi necesidad es calibrar mis aparatos de medición de PH y EC, para eso necesito estas soluciones. 
> salu2

 Las soluciones de pH están US$5+IGV (20 ml.), US$40+IGV (500 ml.) y US$60+IGV (1 Lt.). De CE solo tenemos de 20 ml y de 500 ml en stock al mismo precio que las de pH. 
Dime cuáles necesitas y si gustas te hago una cotización formal. Saludos.

----------

